# Reformed Seminaries that take Federal aid/loans?



## Damon Rambo (Oct 23, 2009)

I was curious if there were any Reformed Seminaries that participate in title IV aid/loans? Seems they are all happy to point you to an independent lender (with exorbitant interest rates) but not to the much cheaper federal programs.

Are there any?


----------



## cbryant (Oct 23, 2009)

I know that Westminster Theological Seminary does and I think Westminster California does. A seminary I am partial to I don't think does yet, Redeemer Seminary


----------



## s.morris (Oct 23, 2009)

Out of curiosity does Westminster or any of the accreditted seminaries participate in need based grants?


----------



## mjmacvey (Oct 23, 2009)

As noted, Westminster Seminary California does participate in the Title IV Federal Student Loan program. 



s.morris said:


> Out of curiosity does Westminster or any of the accreditted seminaries participate in need based grants?



Graduate students are not eligible for government funded grants (like the Federal Pell Grant program). WSC offers a need-based grant program which is based (in part) on the information provided on the Free Application for Federal Student Aid (FAFSA), but it is not a federally funded program.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 24, 2009)

GPTS had (and as far as I know still does have) approval for VA benefit-qualified men to go to school there, and recieve their GI bill. The school contact was (and may yet be) Dr.BenShaw.

I should know... personal experience and all.

But other loan/grants/etc. programs: I do not believe the school participates.


----------



## GD (Oct 24, 2009)

Damon,

Here's the link to the master list for loan-approved schools. To use Federal financial aid the school must have CHEA/DoE approved accreditation, i.e. ATS/regional/TRACS.

I'm pretty sure RTS and WTS are loan-approved. I know GCTS is, although that's interdenominational, not confessionaly Reformed. Most schools have internal scholarships they apply, e.g. I only paid something like 50-60% of sticker price at GCTS.

Best wishes!


----------



## Andres (Oct 24, 2009)

grants good, loans bad. Just save up some money or pay as you go.


----------



## GD (Oct 25, 2009)

Sadly, Federal grants such as the Pell program aren't available to seminary students, only undergrad.


----------

